# Edgely and Lamoure Geese?



## goosemn (Sep 11, 2003)

Anybody out there hunted in Edgely or around Lamoure for geese both whites and darks? If so how much posted land is there and how friendly/receptive are the farmers in the area to goose hunters? Just trying to plan for vacation next week but looks like the WX isn't going to cooperate.


----------



## buxndux (Oct 17, 2003)

NO, there's not many geese around the lamoure area. Lots of geese West of Edgeley though. I'd stick to there. Landowners are kinda pricks in the area of lamoure, lot lot of posted land. Most of the people who hunt there are the locals, and their the only ones who can get the permission to hunt it. I'd stick around the MN area....


----------



## buzehound (Oct 17, 2003)

I spent last weekend in Lamoure and there were almost no geese to be seen and there indeed was a lot of posted land. We stayed mainly on the WPA's and had a family owned farm to hunt on.


----------



## goosemn (Sep 11, 2003)

buxndux,

Your forum name speaks for itself. Sounds like you are one of these local guides that couldn't blow a goose call. Stick with a kazoo and keep your clients in the outhouse on the prairie. I think there is a little confusion about my forum name. It's goose man not Minnesota but you wouldn't know that would you! An apology may be needed here?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Boys, play nice now or we can make this thread go away.

RC


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

buxndux,

A lot of landowners read these forums, maybe not the brightest idea to call them pricks. Use a little common sense. :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Point taken.

Although I see this thread going nowhere positive, I will unlock it. I guess it really doesn't qualify as locking material..........yet.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, just knock off the profanity and name calling, take a few breaths and think about what you typed before you hit submit. How about we show Chris a little respect and keep the forum clean by ourselves while he is away, instead of having to lock a bunch of threads..... Thanks....... :wink:


----------

